# VGA BOX para PS2



## marrowavat (Feb 28, 2007)

Hola!  he visto algunos proyectos para conectar la señal de video del ps2 a un monitor de pc pero
son para monitores viejos de sync k15khz y lo nuevos solo aceptan 30Khz como minimo y para esto se necesita un escaneo doble como el ps2 tien una señal de 15khz y no alcanza, vi uno que si tiene el escaneo doble pero los componentes eran dificiles de conseguir.
Alguien sabe de un circuito asi?


----------



## cramirez34lp (Mar 15, 2007)

Hola marrowavat

Yo me he enfrentado al mismo problema que tú y he encontrado estos dos circuitos.....

http://skygate.bravehost.com/PS2_VGA_cable.html

http://www.telefonica.net/web2/losmuellitos/VGA7404.JPG

Pero además necesitas activar la salida vga (RGB 60 hz con sincronía en verde) de la play2 para lo que necesitarías el siguiente software

Xploder HDTV Player.

Aún así no todos los juegos se pueden jugar, unos si otros no, depende de que el juego admita el modo progresivo.

He probado el primero y me funciona en el monitor del ordenador, el segundo estoy por pillar el inversor a ver que tal funciona.

Salu2


----------



## dhanthe (Ago 3, 2007)

Hola amigos, desearia saber si es posible conseguir un diagrama para fabricar una vga box para usar una PS2 con un monitor de PC


----------



## Dany G (Ago 5, 2007)

hay de marcas como avermedia o Kozumi por aprox 300 $ (100 u$s) no se si fabricarla justifica y dudo se consigan los procesadores de video yo tengo una kozumi y anda muy bien pero tengo entendido que la avermedia box 9 tiene muchas mas prestaciones pip etc


----------

